# Big break... of sorts.



## kid-surf (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't say too much about it but: I met with one of the biggest producers in Hollywood the other day (read one of my scripts previously, liked it), I got word that he wants to develop a movie with me. I'm shocked/grateful... but feel I can deliver.

I can't say who it is specifically but he's squarely "the man". So I know this one will be good, too. (Yes, I know this is far from being on-screen... I'm simply sharing a bit of good news that involves the film industry --which is mostly bad news and rejection-- and in the OT section of a very small website frequented by folks I consider friends... so don't be so friggn' snippy, would ya. :D)

*Disclaimer -- Not to say that I'm some "made" guy now, I realize this is a long and arduous process... with plenty of obstacles. One thing at a time.

Thanks to those of you who've been supportive as I struggle with my demons and vent for selfish reasons. I suppose dramatic/flawed individuals write decent movies.

Maybe I should have kept this to myself...?


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 5, 2008)

"Thanks to those of you who've been supportive as I struggle with my demons and vent for selfish reasons. I suppose dramatic/flawed individuals write decent movies."

Kid- man, you put it out there and that is just about as human as it gets. It's as good as it gets. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Elfen (Sep 5, 2008)

It's great news when your stuff is regarded as worthy by people that make it happen. That's what matter I guess aò‚Ä   „Q!‚Ä   „Q"‚Ä   „Q#‚Ä   „Q$‚Ä   „Q%‚Ä   „Q&‚Ä   „Q'‚Ä   „Q(‚Ä   „QY‚Ä   „QZ‚


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations. Will they let you do the music too? 8)


----------



## madbulk (Sep 5, 2008)

Excellent Kid. It's been really great of you to share so much of your process and thoughts with us. Thrilled to hear of your successes. All the best.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats great news Kid, regardless of whether the movie goes forward or not (not trying to sound negative, its my understanding that lots of movie projects dont get off the ground)

But anyway.. I say its great news, cause this producer obviously thinks you have the talent and the skills. So in a way, you've already crested a huge summit in your career. 

So dont give up, no matter what. Sooner or later (maybe even this time around) your script will make it to the big screen! o-[][]-o


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 6, 2008)

That's fantastic... It really hard to even get as far as your are now. So that's an acheivement in itself.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 6, 2008)

Wait a minute . . . are you sure he was reading YOUR scripts??? :mrgreen: 

Congtratulations Kid! To tell you the truth, I'm not surprised. 8)


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Each and all... 

Yep, I will kill it. Yep, feels good getting a shot w/someone at this level. Yep, I plan to write what 'we' want to see, quality as opposed to what garbage. Thankfully this project is not popcorn/fluff but something grounded with integrity. I'm thankful to work with someone who is also after quality... and who has the muscle to get things 'made'... so long as I kill it. 


I likely wouldn't get to score it. Then again, by the time the thing would get made I'd be long since on to other gigs... maybe even directing my own film. I'm really only interested in doing music for my own films at this point. To be blunt, I feel I can make more money screenwriting. I feel screenwriting will, maybe oddly, eventually lead me back to composing the music I want to compose. Composing for me at this point is simply about creating a cohesive vision for my own films as opposed to trying to get anywhere with it, and/or any sort of payday. Then again, if I'm the wrong guy for my own films, then I'm the wrong guy and I'll admit that to myself. My only concern is with these films being the best they can be, whether I'm only the writer or more than...

Yep, would be tickets to the premiere for everyone, limos, hookers, strippers, drugs, alcohol, the usual.  That is, if "I" even got a ticket. :D

Scott/Christian -- Yes, that's how I feel, as though I've gotten myself over a significant obstacle. Realistically, it's an obstacle most screenwriter hopefuls never circumvent (50,000+ scripts registered with WGA each year)... and is somewhat unheard of to achieve in just over a year from writing one's first script. Takes most working writers 5-10 years to find their first "break". So, while I understand this is far from seeing anything on screen, I must also not ignore the progress I've made, and why/how. I've killed myself to get only here... I'll kill myself to see something made (figuratively speaking). :D

Having said that -- One would be wise to go into screenwriting knowing that, without a doubt, many of their scripts won't get made regardless of who is attached or how much they got paid to write it. Nature of the beast. But at least one got paid. None of that "I'll get cha' next time... when we do the studio film".

*Not intending to sound defensive, instead, matter-of-factly where my head is at. 


As with anything else, it's about delivering every time. I'm way to close to my goals to let them all slip away at this point.


Mike -- You never heard of White-Out™? Man, do I ever have these people fooled. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 6, 2008)

VERY cool Kid. Need a 'ghost' composer to help out? I'll work for food. :lol: 


As far as I am concerned - story rules - haven't seen a handful (my projects or otherwise) that can hold my 2 year old attention span for longer than 20 mins.

I know you will make it 90 mins of nirvana!!!


Rob


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Rob! This is only a writing gig, if (when) I get to direct one of these things I just may need a composer... Although, I'm not much into stealing credit from people who deserve it. :D Been there done that...

If it came down to it, I'd cut my fee to allow for payment to be in the form of cash money -vs- groceries. :D


Story Rules -- That's my battle. I'm stupid enough to think so, too. :D


BTW -- I wished you congrats on your gig. Don't know if you missed it so I'll say it again. "Congrats on your gig, too!" o-[][]-o


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats Kid! =o

Please keep us posted.  

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## Thonex (Sep 8, 2008)

Great news Kid!!!

Keep us posted along the way... "The Anatomy of Kid's Big Break". We're all rooting for you.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, bro!


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 15, 2008)

Go get 'em Kid! 

It's funny that you say you may not score your own films, and I totally understand where you're coming from. I'm a much better writer/director than I am a composer, so unless it's a particular style of music that I know I can nail, I would definitely get someone better than me to score.


----------



## rJames (Sep 15, 2008)

Thonex @ Sun Sep 07 said:


> Great news Kid!!!
> 
> "The Anatomy of Kid's Big Break".
> 
> ...



Oh, great. So, Andrew's writing now too. What's so bad about composing?

I mean...good luck, Kid. Keep pushing.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 15, 2008)

Lunatique -- Thanks, man! Yep, exactly that. If someone can do it better than me, so be it. All I care about is that the film is the best it can be. At the end of the day, my ego is irrelevant. I would be there mainly to push the "tone" of the score. If I hired the guy, I trust the guy will get it there... eventually. 

Although... the gig I'm doing now isn't my film, it's the producer's film. And I'm grateful to be writing something for someone this respected -- One for them, one for me... as they say. My intention is for this gig (and others) to help me get my own films made. It's a process.


rJames -- Thanks. Nothing wrong with composing. But if Andrew is writing about me he needs to legally obtain my life rights (my wife can do the deal). Sounds like a pretty lame movie though. Although... maybe it's a comedy?


----------



## careyford (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Kid-surf! As someone else who finds himself on the "other side" with some regularity, I say celebrate and enjoy every stage of the process! Whether it's finishing a script or getting a meeting or the premier night, it's all an accomplishment worth getting fired up about.

Congrats and keep it up!
Richard


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 17, 2008)

Richard--

Thanks man! I hear you, we tend to be so caught up in only the "results". I suppose it's easier for a composer to become anxious, as the film has already been shot by the time it makes it to them... or, at the very least, has been greenlit. They know that 'someone' will see this film sooner than later. Being the first guy in this process is a different world. 

I would say the biggest eye opener for me (even though I knew this going in, but hadn't experienced it) is the amount of juggling of simulations projects that goes on -- trying to keep all these ideas straight in my mind as I pitch and develop them simultaneously (this here isn't the only project I'm dealing with). As well, playing the political game so that everyone feels serviced and isn't offended. Feels like "creating" is the least of it. I suppose I'm more of a door-to-door salesman at this point... :D

Not complaining, just, interesting the dynamic, is all.

But yeah, I'm fired up! Thanks man...

Good luck on your journey as well!


----------

